# ACNL Dream Towns



## Astro826 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

There may or may not have been another post similar to this one (I'm not sure, to be honest), but I wanted to make a thread on different ACNL dream towns. Lately, i've really wanted to visit more towns in the dream suite to get some ideas for both of my towns and to just enjoy what others have made in ACNL!  However, i've had some difficulty finding great towns. I have found some great towns (like Clambake 5100-4022-5551), but i've had some trouble finding some other amazing towns. If there is anybody on The Bell Tree who has a dream town that they could share, then i'd love to visit it! It would also give others the opportunity to visit and have fun in your town!  Here is my dream address for my main town: 4100-4841-5820 It hasn't been updated in a while and is sort of sloppy, but i'm making tons of changes to it this spring. 

Personally, i'd prefer to visit some spring towns (as spring is beginning in ACNL), but I don't care what season it is in. If your town isn't really developed yet, please do not post its dream code. I've had enough of Luna sending me to random, undeveloped and/or abandoned towns in the dream suite. lol 

I'll try and visit as many dream towns as I can!  Thanks in advance to everyone!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Nintendo's American Dream Town:* 5700–2038–6151 
*Nintendo's Japanese Dream Town:* 0000-0100-0017

*The Bell Tree Dream Addresses:*

These are dream addresses of towns of members of The Bell Tree Forums.

5700-2165-8223 - AppleBitterCrumble (Tokyo)
5700-2165-8223 - AppleBitterCrumble (Abstract)
5100-4288-8516 - tolisamarie (The Realm)
5500-5128-3236 - xsophiex (Dawn)
4200-5032-1648 - TheGreatBrain (Sunshine)
5600-3965-9382 - TheGreatBrain (Joy)
4400-5150-4876 - TheGreatBrain (Farmland)
4100-5150-6643 - TheGreatBrain (Critters)
4200-4401-7842 - Vizionari (Tenshi)
5200-2209-8656 - FireNinja1 (Startown)
6300-2902-4216 - FancyThat (Kibble)
5900-5031-7271 - Tap Dancer (Mayberry)
7800-4361-7636 - isa (Settia)
5400-3515-8043 - MightyMunchlax (Ophylix)
4300-5191-0303 - silver_shroud (Rock City)
6600-2275-2009 - Trickilicky (Cinnabar)
6800-2282-4553 - Boo_is_dead (Phantom)
6400-5232-3428 - Earth Wolf-Howl (Labryth)
4200-5201-4475 - Candy83 (AppleWin)
5900–5033–4735 - Candy83 (ACNLpics)
4100-3613-7582 - FallinDevast (Barnhill)
6500-5107-4218 - izora (Village)
4500-5312-6682 - CJODell62 (Westerly)
6900-5309-6519 - Jinglefruit (Muonium)
6500-3221-7295 - Jinglefruit (Frosting)
7900-2174-2896 - Jinglefruit (Citadel)

My Dream Address: 4100-4841-5820 (Denver)

(The names of the towns that the dream addresses lead you to are in parenthesis while the owners's username aren't)

*Other Dream Addresses:*

These are dream addresses of some amazing towns that I have or others have found.

5100-4022-5551 - Clambake
4600-3424-1492 - Treeune
6400-2587-0340 - Lilane
7500-2364-9142 - Shamrock Village
4900-2331-7412 - Onett
4000-5032-5326 - win us
1000-0153-4121 - Linsey's Town (from Linandko on YouTube)
3200-0155-1678 - Kohei's Town (from Linandko on YouTube)
1300-0735-5643 - ピユ一レン
2600-4660-8228 - アプリコシ卜
3100-2974-9930 - ぅきラき

*Horror Towns:*

These are dream addresses of some amazing horror towns that others have found.

_Thanks to FancyThat for finding all of these horror towns! ^.^_

2600-0218-7298 - Aika Village (a very popular ACNL horror town)
4900-2598-0061 - Haven
1900-0190-0083 - Harudin
2600-1856-4772 - Hitokui
4800-2398-3734 - Aniville 
2100-9784-7385 - Schachipanda
3200-0330-2755 - Diablo
1300-0108-1523 - LSD
6700-2770-9418 - Covah
1100-0907-3801 - Kotori Bako
7800-2773-1392 - Amonia
5000-2746-7773 - Faleisha
5500-2839-9384 - Murasaka
2000-1259-8879 - Nasari
5900-1388-9382 - Cherry
1700-0121-0396 - Bloody Eye
7900-2582-9532 - Callia
4900-2785-4830 - Fahville
5800-2261-2914 - Void
5400-2462-3584 - Okinawa
3100-0532-9089 - WW2 Town
4400-2183-4489 - Machine
4800-2133-1994 - Moonveil
5400-2974-5606 - Lavender Town
6500-2309-3621 - Glimmer
5500-2225-4784 - Mumville
4100-2447-8702 - Danger
7800-2453-2752 - Pumkindo
5200-2292-8287 - Whaleway
4400-3006-3749 - RainCity
6400-2707-7706 - Tiramisu
4100-2802-1949 - Milani
5000-3256-5458 - Leafoak
6500-2177-6203 - Sangcivi
5200-2423-0064 - Checkers
4400-2495-4840 - Derp
5700-2259-7519 - Cuteland

^ All Horror Towns From Mr. Toad's Wild Turnpike (Tumblr)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2015)

You can always visit mine!
Its almost complete (minus my last 3 dreamies and I always change up my house)


----------



## Astro826 (Feb 26, 2015)

@AppleBitterCrumble: Ok then. I'll make sure to visit yours in a bit. Right now, i'm in another dream town I found, so i'll finish with that and then check out your town!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2015)

Okay thank you n.n


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 26, 2015)

I just updated my dream town today - you're welcome to visit any time!


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Feel free to visit mine! DA is in the signature.

I JUST updated my dream town :3 

Landscaping wise, my town is pretty much all finished.  There's a few rooms I need to work on, but most of them are done too.  Alice has the Alice in wonderland theme.. c: 

Hope you enjoy your dream ^_^


----------



## Astro826 (Feb 26, 2015)

@Tolisamarie & xsophiex: Thanks for the dream addresses, guys! I'll make sure to visit both of your towns, too!


----------



## Piyoko (Feb 26, 2015)

Maybe you know this town already, but I recommend 1300-0735-5643. The town is fully developed, the paths are gorgeous and can be taken home, and the mermaid house has every single music box! Some of the houses of the villagers living at the southern end of town are a bit messy (it looks like the creator's still working on them), but even so it's the nicest town I've ever visited.


----------



## Astro826 (Feb 26, 2015)

@Piyoko: I'll make sure to check out that town. I really don't know if i've visited or not, but even if I did, i'll just explore it again.  It sounds like it would be a very nice town to visit, based off your description. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

In order to help keep track of all of these dream towns, i'll start by compiling them all in the original post. That way, it would be easier for me to get to each town, and it would be easier for everyone to find some dream towns to visit!  I'll also add some dream towns that I found on my own that I really loved so that others can enjoy them, too!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 26, 2015)

I have three in my sig. The houses are a lot of fun.

You might also enjoy my Sunshine town. The Loony toon house is not finished yet, but the other three are.4200-5032-1648


----------



## Astro826 (Feb 26, 2015)

@TheGreatBrain: Great! I'll add all of these dream addresses to the list, and i'll make sure to visit them all. Right now, I have a lot of dream towns to visit! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to have to go for the night, but while i'm gone, you guys can just keep adding dream addresses. The more there are the better! I'll add any other dream addresses to the list tomorrow, if there are any new ones anybody's posted. Have a great day everybody!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 26, 2015)

You can visit mine, my DA is 4200-4401-7842.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 26, 2015)

I think Myst has a list of DAs, I'll pull the spread up later.

95% developed town in sig.


----------



## FancyThat (Feb 26, 2015)

You can visit my main town if you like, it's almost complete and is updated for spring, address is in my picture sig . It has three fully decorated houses and a tent (the tent is also decorated).


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 26, 2015)

I like to visit the towns that visit mine. I'm in Denver right now. I'll give you a small review.

First off. I like the natural pathing with the bushes. I'm sure this will look very nice in the spring.Having a town flag with the town name is always nice. That little snow sign is cute. It's so well hidden, I almost didn't see it.Oh, I see you have more than one.

Georges house- Great 7-11 pattern in the main room. I like that you added the maniquin in the pave room.Nice house.

Cameron's house-Nice winter house. What are your plans for all the tables in the basement? Has me a bit curious.

Farros house-The main room looks nice. I do wish I could see it better. It's even too dark with the lamp turned on.The gorgeous room with the fireplace looks great. I would love to have a room like this in real life. Cute sign on the poster in the basement. Nice collection of villager pics.

Jacks house- This is my favorite. I love everthing about it. The lumber jack, patterns on the furniture, cabin in the forest, and even the music you chose. Great job.

Lovely town. Can't wait to visit when you decorate for spring.


----------



## Astro826 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for all of the dream addresses, guys! I'll add them to the list right now, and i'll make sure to visit them all later today.

@TheGreatBrain: Thank you so much for visiting my town! I'm glad you liked it!  It's only going to get better this spring, as I have many areas i'm going to fix up and make better this spring! I'll make sure to update my dream address when i'm done!


----------



## Manaberry (Feb 27, 2015)

I would 100% reccommend visiting the town of Lilane. It is my favorite village, and the cutest I have - ever - seen. The dream address is: 6400-2587-0340


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 27, 2015)

Mine isn't all that impressive. I mean, I don't have paths and tons of PWPs. I like it simple: lots of trees and flowers. I play a month ahead, so my dream was updated on "April 1, 2015." Pink trees! I also updated during the evening, which I think is pretty. If you're interested, my DA is in my signature.


----------



## FancyThat (Feb 27, 2015)

I just managed to fix up my paths after months of plot resetting so when it hits 6PM here I'm updating again :3. 

I still need my gold dream badge so I'll be visiting your town OP and a few others posted here later .


----------



## isa (Feb 27, 2015)

Lately, I'm visiting these dreams:

2500-5625-2914 
2600-4660-8228
3100-2974-9930

Also, can visit my dream. I worked hard on my town. I update regularly.


----------



## Astro826 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for all of the dream addresses, guys! I haven't visited all of them yet, but i'm slowly getting through them all. I'm thinking of visiting two towns per night, so I will be visiting two more towns tonight!  I just updated the list and added the new dream addresses, so check out all of those towns! I'll be updating my town's dream address in a few days to reflect the spring. There will be a few areas that aren't complete yet in my town, including Cameron's house, but i'm fixing everything this spring (starting in early March).

If anybody has any more dream towns, please suggest them! The more the merrier!  This is a good way of finding many great dream towns to visit, and it is a great way of getting your dream suite badge in ACNL! I'll be frequently updating the list of dream addresses so make sure to check the first post for any updates.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Feb 27, 2015)

You can visit mine. I'm still working on it, but I've been experimenting with new paths and ways to organize them. DA in my sig. I'll go visit yours right now.


----------



## silver_shroud (Feb 27, 2015)

I know that your list of dream addresses is growing quite long now, but it would be great if you'd check out my newest project, the rock and roll themed town Rock City. The DA is 4300-5191-0303. I'll definitely check out your town as well!


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 28, 2015)

My tropical/zen town of Cinnabar is complete and set up for dream visitors, if you're still looking for towns to dream of! The DA is: *6600-2275-2009*

There are some pics in the spoilers in my post HERE

Good luck with your badge! When I was aiming for my gold, I saw so many amazing towns, it was really fun and definitely my fave badge to work on ^^


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 28, 2015)

You should add this Tumblr user's town to your list!  She isn't very active on Tumblr anymore (I think it was because of school), but the town is just pefect.  It's one of my favorites and it looks so well-organized.  It gives me the best ideas, and I can explore there for hours! (◍?ᴗ?◍)❤


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 28, 2015)

This town is amazing: 7500 - 2364 - 9142 its called Shamrock village XD


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 28, 2015)

I've wound up in so many "blah" towns (just normal towns that were abandoned, not sure why they were evil uploaded to the dreamy thing lol) that I'm thrilled to see this list being made. Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU for starting and maintaining it - I have an actual reason to use my dream suite now ♥


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2015)

Can you add Abstract's to the list?
DA is in my signature down below
(Tokyo is my deleted town >.<)


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 28, 2015)

I've updated mine not long ago if you want to visit. I consider it to be complete, also it is set during spring with cherry blossoms falling all over the place: 6800-2282-4553 ^^


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry for not updating earlier, guys! I'm here now, so i'll be updating the list with all of the new dream addresses people suggested!  Thank you so much to everybody who has provided dream addresses, whether they're yours or not! This will certainly help me get my dream suite badge and enjoy some good dream towns (Luna sends me to the worst towns. lol)! 

Also, thank you to everybody who has visited my dream town! I still haven't updated my dream address, but i'll be doing that soon! 

@infinikitten: You're welcome!  I completely agree with you on that! Luna ALWAYS sends me to abandoned or brand-new dream towns that have barely anything, so I never really used the dream suite. I wanted to make this post so that I can actually go to some good towns, and i'm glad that i'm getting a lot of suggestions! I'm glad you're getting some use out of this post, too!


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 1, 2015)

If you fancy visiting some well done 'horror' towns I have a large list saved in my iPad notes I could post here , these are some of my favourites 

Haven 4900-2598-0061, Harudin 1900-0190-0083, Hitokui 2600-1856-4772


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 1, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> If you fancy visiting some well done 'horror' towns I have a large list saved in my iPad notes I could post here , these are some of my favourites
> 
> Haven 4900-2598-0061, Harudin 1900-0190-0083, Hitokui 2600-1856-4772



That would be great if you could post all of these dream addresses on here! I'd definitely add them to the list but under a separate section for horror towns!  I'll go ahead and add these dream addresses right now!


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 1, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> That would be great if you could post all of these dream addresses on here! I'd definitely add them to the list but under a separate section for horror towns!  I'll go ahead and add these dream addresses right now!



Ok I'll go grab them . They were originally from a Tumblr account but I tried to go to it again and it no longer exists apparently .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just going to post the list as is, apologies for any repeats ,

Aika Village 2600-0218-7298

Hitokui 2600-1856-4772

Aniville: 4800-2398-3734

Schachipanda 2100-9784-7385

Diablo 3200-0330-2755 

LSD 1300-0108-1523 

Covah 6700-2770-9418 

Kotori Bako 1100-0907-3801

Amonia 7800-2773-1392

Faleisha 5000-2746-7773

Murasaka 5500-2839-9384

Nasari 2000-1259-8879

Cherry 5900-1388-9382

Bloody Eye Town1700-0121-0396

Callia 7900-2582-9532

Fahville 4900-2785-4830

Void 5800-2261-2914

Okinawa 5400-2462-3584

WW2 Town 3100-0532-9089

Machine 4400-2183-4489

Moonveil 4800-2133-1994

Lavender Town5400-2974-5606

Glimmer 6500-2309-3621

Mumville 5500-2225-4784

Danger 4100-2447-8702

Pumkindo 7800-2453-2752

Whaleway 5200-2292-8287

RainCity 4400-3006-3749

Tiramisu 6400-2707-7706

Milani 4100-2802-1949

Leafoak 5000-3256-5458

Sangcivi 6500-2177-6203

Checkers 5200-2423-0064

Derp 4400-2495-4840

Cuteland 5700-2259-7519


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 1, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Ok I'll go grab them . They were originally from a Tumblr account but I tried to go to it again and it no longer exists apparently .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the list!  I'll go add them right now! ^.^


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 1, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> Thank you so much for the list!  I'll go add them right now! ^.^



No problem ^^, I found the Tumblr , i must have entered it wrong before. It has a Censored word in the url so I won't post it but if you google Mr. Toad's Wild Turnpike you should find it . 

This is a link to their town with a description: 

"Onett: This is my own town. Visit a beloved Prince?s castle and the houses of his people, and remember what they say-?Long may he reign?. 4900-2331-7412, English."


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 1, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> No problem ^^, I found the Tumblr , i must have entered it wrong before. It has a Censored word in the url so I won't post it but if you google Mr. Toad's Wild Turnpike you should find it .
> 
> This is a link to their town with a description:
> 
> "Onett: This is my own town. Visit a beloved Prince’s castle and the houses of his people, and remember what they say-‘Long may he reign’. 4900-2331-7412, English."



I found the Tumblr page. I tried to hyperlink the Tumblr page, but apparently, TBT doesn't even allow swear words in a hyperlink. I just put that the dream towns came from that blog so that people can find them. I also just added the owner of Mr. Toad's Wild Turnpike's dream address under "other dream addresses."  Thanks again for all of the codes! They'll be perfect to visit for Halloween!


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 3, 2015)

~Bump~

If anybody else has an ACNL dream town that they'd be happy to share, please feel free to post it! I'll make sure to add it to the list, and i'll visit it at some point (I still have a ton of towns to visit!)!


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 4, 2015)

~Bump~


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 4, 2015)

Mind if I submit mine here, please? It's still incomplete, but it should have enough to keep you interested. My DA's in my sig.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 13, 2015)

~Bump~

Sorry that I haven't bumped this in a while guys!

@Earth Wolf-Howl: I don't mind at all! I'll go ahead and add your friend code to the list right now!


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 13, 2015)

You can add mine for both Applewin and ACNLpics. (The Dream Addresses are in my Signature.)

I intend to do an update to ACNLpics. (I just hope Luna doesn't give me a new Address.)


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 13, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> ~Bump~
> 
> Sorry that I haven't bumped this in a while guys!
> 
> @Earth Wolf-Howl: I don't mind at all! I'll go ahead and add your friend code to the list right now!



Thank you!

If anyone does visit, though, could you suggest how to fill in some of the blank spots in my town, please? I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for this thread. I am going to go look at pretty much all of these. My town is underdeveloped since it's newer so it will be so nice to be all inspired n stuff.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 18, 2015)

~Bump~

Sorry for not bumping this recently guys! I've been busy with school and other stuff recently, so I keep forgetting to bump this. My spring break started today, so i'll be keeping this thread up-to-date! 

@Candy83: Sure! I'll make sure to add both of those dream codes to the list right now! 

@Earth Wolf-Howl: Sure thing! I'll make sure to visit your town today, and I could leave you some suggestions for how you can make your town even better! 

@Yoshisaur: You're welcome! I hope you enjoy a lot of these towns and get some inspiration!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks, Astro!


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 18, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Thanks, Astro!



You're welcome!


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 18, 2015)

@Earth Wolf-Howl: I just visited your town in the dream suite. First, I really like your town. You have some cool ideas that make it look nice, like how you used hedges to make the bench and windmill look good where they are. I like how your town is split into different sections: a more suburban center area (where the town hall and houses are), an area with bushes and hedges, and a Japanese/bamboo area. I also really love how you made things look really natural in your town (with bushes, bamboo, etc.). It's a pretty nice town, in my opinion. However, I do have some suggestions for the empty spots. In the spot near Portia's house where the perfect cherry trees are, you could put in a picnic blanket and add a few more bushes to make it look like a nice little picnic spot. In the area to the left of Erik's house, you could maybe add some trees (I think cedar trees would look good here) to help make it look better. Right now, it looks too empty even though there is the watter pattern. In the empty area near Vladimir's house and town hall, you could add a solar panel and wind turbine here. That area feels more like a suburban area to me, and I think these could look good here. You could put a solar panel with a wind turbine and add some bushes and trees to it to make it look really good. Finally, the empty spot to the right of Pierce's house could be used for more Japanese-based things. I think you could possibly add a hot spring here with some zen lamps and regular trees so that it would fit in with the Japanese theme from that area.

Those are all my opinions, so if you don't like any of them, you don't need to use any of them. I'm glad I visited your town, though. It looks really nice! I enjoyed it!


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 18, 2015)

*By the way…*



Astro826 said:


> ~Bump~
> 
> Sorry for not bumping this recently guys! I've been busy with school and other stuff recently, so I keep forgetting to bump this. My spring break started today, so i'll be keeping this thread up-to-date!
> 
> ...



That's okay. And I understand.

You did quote an old Dream Address for Applewin:



> 4200?3135?7548 - AppleWin (Candy83)




*The latest is:* 

*4200?5201?4475* [03.06.2015]​

My Dream Address signature for Applewin shows previous versions (going back to last September). No big deal!


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 19, 2015)

Candy83 said:


> That's okay. And I understand.
> 
> You did quote an old Dream Address for Applewin:
> 
> ...



Oops. Sorry about that. I'll make sure to fix it right now. I don't know why I didn't notice that when I was originally adding it.


----------



## FallinDevast (Mar 19, 2015)

hello there, care to visit my town as well? It's been up for 2 years and I'm pretty much done with everything except my 4th toon's house.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 19, 2015)

FallinDevast said:


> hello there, care to visit my town as well? It's been up for 2 years and I'm pretty much done with everything except my 4th toon's house.



Sure! I'd love to visit your town! I'll add your dream address to the list and check it out later!


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 20, 2015)

~Bump~

If anybody has any dream codes they'd like to share, feel free to post, and i'll add it to the list! ^.^


----------



## noizora (Mar 20, 2015)

6500-5107-4218 the town of Village!

It's about 80% done right now, if anyone would like to visit I'd really appreciate advice/tips to make it better


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 20, 2015)

*win us*, 4000-5032-5326. It's a pretty little town and the creator's down a nice job going over the game's limits.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Is there a town that is Mario themed? I would like to visit one like that! Do you know a town that has a Mario theme or doesn't it exist at all? XD


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry for the somewhat late replies guys!

@izora: I'll add your town to the list right now, and i'll make sure to visit it later (I still have so many I need to visit!)!

@Piyoko: It sounds like it might be a pretty interesting town. I'll definitely have to visit it soon. I'll add it to the list right now. 

@lars708: I'm not sure if there are any Mario-themed towns in the list of dream codes. From the ones i've visited, none of them are Mario-themed, but I haven't visited all of them yet. I also am not familiar with a Mario-themed town, sadly. If you want to see a town that is sort-of Mario-themed, though, you could visit Nintendo's official town. I know that it's not 100% Mario-themed (the last time I visited it was when it had some Captain Toad things), but I think it does have some Mario things in it. Here is the dream address, if you're interested. 5700 – 2038 – 6151 I'll also add this address to the list! I can't believe I never added the Nintendo dream town to the list!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 22, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> @Earth Wolf-Howl: I just visited your town in the dream suite. First, I really like your town. You have some cool ideas that make it look nice, like how you used hedges to make the bench and windmill look good where they are. I like how your town is split into different sections: a more suburban center area (where the town hall and houses are), an area with bushes and hedges, and a Japanese/bamboo area. I also really love how you made things look really natural in your town (with bushes, bamboo, etc.). It's a pretty nice town, in my opinion. However, I do have some suggestions for the empty spots. In the spot near Portia's house where the perfect cherry trees are, you could put in a picnic blanket and add a few more bushes to make it look like a nice little picnic spot. In the area to the left of Erik's house, you could maybe add some trees (I think cedar trees would look good here) to help make it look better. Right now, it looks too empty even though there is the watter pattern. In the empty area near Vladimir's house and town hall, you could add a solar panel and wind turbine here. That area feels more like a suburban area to me, and I think these could look good here. You could put a solar panel with a wind turbine and add some bushes and trees to it to make it look really good. Finally, the empty spot to the right of Pierce's house could be used for more Japanese-based things. I think you could possibly add a hot spring here with some zen lamps and regular trees so that it would fit in with the Japanese theme from that area.
> 
> Those are all my opinions, so if you don't like any of them, you don't need to use any of them. I'm glad I visited your town, though. It looks really nice! I enjoyed it!



Thanks! I just saw your feedback now, and though I can't say I've done much so far, I managed to unlock the hot spring. I didn't have the Picnic Blanket, though, so I used the hot spring instead and set up some stumps there. I'll probably set up the picnic blanket near Pierce's house instead once it's suggested to me- that is, if there's enough room.

I'm kind of interested in keeping my town semi-rural, though, so I think I'll pass on putting a solar panel or wind turbine there, though. But thank you anyway. Soon as I get an adequate PWP to put there, I'll build it and update my DA.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

I visited the Nintendo town a long time ago, it reminds me of my first moments with Animal Crossing: New Leaf lol


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 23, 2015)

~Bump~


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 23, 2015)

I found this a while ago if anyone's interested, it's the dream addresses for LinandKo the YouTubers who post all those cool AC videos  http://www.supercheats.com/3ds/animal-crossing-new-leaf/670/Famous-Dream-Addresses/


----------



## CJODell62 (Mar 23, 2015)

I just set up my 3DS for Internet connection today, so that means I've finally gotten my Dream Address. The dream address for Westerly is 4500-5312-6682.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 23, 2015)

@FancyThat: I've never heard of Linandko before on YouTube, but if they made some Animal Crossing videos, i'll definitely have to watch them soon!  I'll go ahead and add their dream addresses to the list right now.

EDIT: I was just watching one of their videos, and I actually do know them! I remember watching one of their Tomodachi Life videos back before the game was announced for North America! I know i've also watched their April Fool's ACNL video before because I wanted to see gameplay with Zucker in it.  I definitely have got to watch more of their videos!

@CJODell62: Thanks for the dream address! I'll add it to the list right now, and i'll make sure to visit it soon!


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 24, 2015)

~Bump~


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

Can i add my town's dream adress here too? I just am curious if people are going to visit it, and does it matter if it is not really that good? I just started working on the look of my town so some things are unfinished! I have a lot of nice places too if i say so myself ^^


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 25, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Can i add my town's dream adress here too? I just am curious if people are going to visit it, and does it matter if it is not really that good? I just started working on the look of my town so some things are unfinished! I have a lot of nice places too if i say so myself ^^



Sure! You're more than welcome to leaving your dream address here! When I said for people to not post undeveloped towns, I meant completely undeveloped (like practically untouched). If you're working on it and already have at least something done, then sure!


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 25, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> Sure! You're more than welcome to leaving your dream address here! When I said for people to not post undeveloped towns, I meant completely undeveloped (like practically untouched). If you're working on it and already have at least something done, then sure!



I plan to post my second dream town when it's a bit more developed , at the moment I've started laying paths and things but I'm focusing on permanent villager placement.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 28, 2015)

~Bump~



FancyThat said:


> I plan to post my second dream town when it's a bit more developed , at the moment I've started laying paths and things but I'm focusing on permanent villager placement.



That would be great! I'd love to see it when it's more developed! I'm sure it'll turn out great!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 28, 2015)

Feel free to add my DAs to your list. (in my signature)

I have an ever growing list of more of my own towns and dream addresses on my tumblr, but I don't think they are allowed on TBT.


----------



## Astro826 (Apr 4, 2015)

~Bump~

@Jinglefruit: Sorry that I didn't add your dream codes earlier. I've been busy lately, and I just forgot about this thread.  I'll go ahead and add all of your dream codes right now.


----------



## benben12 (Apr 4, 2015)

Please come to my DA: 5700 4478 0372. I promise you won't regret it


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 4, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> ~Bump~
> 
> @Jinglefruit: Sorry that I didn't add your dream codes earlier. I've been busy lately, and I just forgot about this thread.  I'll go ahead and add all of your dream codes right now.



xP That's fine! My dream code has decided to change twice for Muonium since then though (I think Luna just doesn't want to pay me :C ). And it's not exactly presentable right now anyway though. So you may aswell remove that one.


----------



## megalegozero (Jun 7, 2015)

Aww sweet! My town Derp is on there~


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 7, 2015)

You can also visit Merupuri ^^ The DC is in my signature


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jun 7, 2015)

My town is fully completed. Always welcome to a visit  DC is in my signature.


----------



## brimast14 (Jan 6, 2016)

Please feel frew to visit my town. I would love feedback 

D.C. 4200-5393-1638


----------



## Foxxie (Jan 6, 2016)

I just saved my dream again yesterday... Please feel free to stop by 

7400-5232-9021


----------



## teanigami (Jan 6, 2016)

Mine is not nearly done. I'm still working on my natural paths and I don't have many PWPs, but please stop by every now and then.  I update daily. DA is in signature.


----------

